# Discolored feathers around vent



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello, the feathers around Dove's vent are green. I will try and get a picture. I don't know if this is normal. Also last night and this morning she was making kind of a buzzing sound. This morning it sounded more like grinding though. Can they be related? Should I schedule a vet appointment?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is not normal for the feathers around the vent to be soiled at all, what do the droppings look like? Can you post a picture of them?


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Idk if you can tell but they are a little green. I’m getting her an emergency appointment for tomorrow. 🤞🏻


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The droppings do not look bad to me, maybe a little wet, a primarily seed eating bird will have a dark greenish tint to the droppings but they should not be soiling the vent feathers. When you said green I was thinking a more vibrant shade of green which could indicate a whole other set of issues but that is not what I see here. The vet should do a gram stain test on the droppings at the very least to determine if there is too much gram negative bacteria which is what can cause GI upset, that test will also show if there are any fungal issues. Is it an avian vet or a vet that has experience with birds that you will be seeing?


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Yes he has a lot of experience with birds. I took my last budgie to him and he was great. The emergency appointment is primarily because she was tail bobbing a bit and making the weird noise. She was also opening her beak occasionally. Thank you very much for responding.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Please keep us posted after the visit.


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Yes I will. 🤞🏻


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

I took Dove to the vet and she is fine. The weird noise was just beak grinding which is normal, and since she has white feathers he said she might get a little staining. The stain is gone now anyway. That you!!!!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So glad to hear she is ok.👍


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Yes me too. Also as you said her droppings are pretty wet. Are there any foods I should avoid or give her to make them normal?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sometimes to much fruit and veggies can make them watery. What does her diet consist of?


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

She is currently eating a mix of seeds and pellets. I gave her a mix to introduce her to pellets because she had never eaten them before. I don't think it's fruits or veggies because she still won't eat them. Her droppings have been wet since I got her.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Maybe that's just her system, I wouldn't be concerned if the vet was not.


----------

